# SoapMaking Forum Supporting Membership Drive



## Prysm (Oct 15, 2021)

We’re quickly moving forward into the coming year. As members of SoapMakingForum.com your passion is clear. Your quest for knowledge, and your discovery of it, is an amazing facet of our community, and our community needs your help!

We are launching the Supporting Member Drive here on SoapMakingForum and we would like you to sign up. We have reduced costs from $19.95, to $14.95 for the length of this promotion. Sign up is simple. Follow this* link*, select the one year option, and get started in our program. In a couple of weeks your decals will come to your door.

We rely on support from our membership. Please consider doing what you can to keep us going well into the future. If you aren't able to help this time, we have set up a *donate button* to choose the level of support that works best for you.

From everyone at SoapMaking we thank you for your consideration.

For any discussion please to this thread: Soapmaking Forum Membership Drive


----------

